# redfoot yellowfoot cross, fertile?



## 4theloveofchelonians (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a red/yellowfoot cross. I know that most hybrids are sterile, but from what Ive been reading there is a possibility they will be fertile because they are so closely related. I keep her with my breeding group of RF. she is 6 years and for the first time my males are interested in her. they never showed her any interest before. Im curious if anyone has any experience with crosses and what the general consensus is on the subject of breeding her with RF if she is fertile.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 16, 2014)

Good question! Time will tell.. maybe someone has reasonable evidence to answer that!

We [ I personally ] definately know that those North of the Amazon can breed with those South - Brazil. 

A friend has one of the '05's from my Northern group that bred with his Brazilian male and we are raising up a few of those hatchlings to test what you are asking about... it will be at least 5-6 years of course.

( I believe the Northern and Brazilian [ South of the Amazon where the flora is considerably different than North ] should be classified as sub-species as well - but that's another topic altogether. )

They made pretty babies in early '13 - as hatchlings..









May we see yours?


----------



## Irwin4530 (Mar 16, 2014)

I saw some Tortoises on Kingsnake classified that were listed as Redfoot yellow foot crosses.... I also thought they did not crossbreed, but don't know whether or not they actually CAN...... I do know he was asking between three and $400 hatchling!!!!!!!


----------



## 4theloveofchelonians (Mar 16, 2014)

thous little ones are beautiful. Ill try and get some pictures of her on here soon. she is a nice orange and her shell looks more like her, redfoot, fathers. what is your opinion on trying to breed her? if I do breed her Ill keep and up date on here. Im interested to see what happens.


----------



## emysbreeder (Apr 13, 2014)

Terry, Dr.Sam down in S. Fl. of " Tortoise and Iguana Breeders" knows the most about this. He's got one on Kingsnake now . Its still very rare in captivity and little to no proof of fact. Anyway I think he owns farms in the USA and S.A. I'd rather have one of yours any day! SCREEMERS indeed. I'm hatching some Brazilian X Isl. Cherry Heads today. Vic Morgan....yep its not all Mt.Torts here, just 99%


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2014)

*Yes, Sam has produced some!*

*

*


----------

